# Portishead Radio - new Facebook group



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

For those who have embraced social media, there is now a group (Portishead Radio GKA) which illustrates the history of GKA with photographs and videos of the station over the years. Although private (to keep potential hackers/spammers out) it is open to all with an interest in the station and is designed to complement the GKA website. Link to the page at:

Portishead Radio GKA


----------



## luisharp (12 mo ago)

О! This is very good news for me. 
The band is really great, the amount of material and its quality is top notch!
I've always been interested in history and here I came across such a treasure for myself.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

So Facething has gained GKA. A feather in the former's benny-hat I am sure. My condolences to the latter.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Varley said:


> So Facething has gained GKA. A feather in the former's benny-hat I am sure. My condolences to the latter.


Sadly it's the way the world is going - we have to embrace progress whether we like it or not, similar to when satellite comms replaced radio links. The current (and indeed future) generations thrive on social media and we need GKA's history to be viewable to our descendants using these platforms. Saying that, I have no plans for 'blogs' or 'podcasts' or whatever the youth of today thrive on.

Larry +


----------

